# Aston Martin DB9



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

My father-in-law is booked for a test drive next week (Wednesday, I think) in an Aston Martin DB9.
Such is his compulsiveness, I think he'll end up buying it, but I don't want him to be conned and would like for him to go into the dealer's with a bit of prior knowledge.
He'll be looking at an automatic, as he prefers them to manual.

Anyone got any experience of DB9's and what kind of "extras" etc. he should be asking for?
Even just any prior knowledge or experience of do's and dont's that could be useful for him would be great.

And yes, I know he's a lucky sod 

Rogue


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

My dad test drove a DB9 but wasn't mad keen on it so went for a Bentley GT instead with the Mulliner pack which was delivered a couple of weeks ago.

I'm not sure how much of a driver your father in law is but my old man tends to just use his cars from A-B and you won't catch him hooning round country roads and found the Bentley a much nicer car to drive, better suited to him and the interior is infinitely better (even has a Breitling analogue clock in there which I thought was a nice touch!)

Think some of the best advice you can offer him is to try some other cars too. There are a few options out there for the Â£125k bracket so I think when you are shelling that kind of coin on a car you need to make sure it's definitely the right one for you and not just going for the first one you can think of/see.

The DB9 is a stunning car though. What ever he goes for it aint gonna be a piece of rubbish at that price.

I know that's not quite what you asked but I remember my dad was about to go for the Aston and then decided to try the Bentley and it blew him away so thought it might be helpful.

A terrible decision to have to make though isn't it!? hehe 

Cheers

James


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Cheers for the info, James.

He was thinking of buying another Rolls Royce (he had a choice of 2, one of which used to belong to Jimmy Saville and was "kitted out with everything") as he loved his previous Roller, but we see Rollers and Continentals on a relatively frequent basis but very rarely see any Aston Martins.
I think it makes it a bit more "special" that there are so few on the roads (about here anyway).
He's came away with some brochures and stuff from the Aston Martin dealer, and has said that the car is "beautiful" which is praise indeed coming from him.
He used to love Jaguars (he owned a few XJS and others in his time) and I think the DB9 reminds him a bit of them, rather than the tank-like dimensions of a Roller or similar.

Besides, I'd much rather get a loan of the DB9 off him than a Conti GT 

But yeah, as you say, a terrible decision to have to make :wink:

Rogue


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Rogue said:


> He was thinking of buying another Rolls Royce (he had a choice of 2, one of which used to belong to Jimmy Saville and was "kitted out with everything")


Time for a corny quote : on the service history of the above Roller, did it have under repairs "Jim fixed it for me" ??? :lol: :roll:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Dad's got a DB9 Volante. Should be giving it a go this weekend. Doesn't sound as good as his old DB7 though since that had a sports exhaust. It was fully kitted out pretty much but it doesn't have automatic fold in mirrors (which it should) or a bluetooth integration for a phone (the AM phone kit involves sticking a SIM in the dash which is bollox).

Dad's an A-B driver too so donesn't really drive it like a sports car - more like the GT it is supposed to be.

Let you all know about the drive on Monday.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

TeeTees said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > He was thinking of buying another Rolls Royce (he had a choice of 2, one of which used to belong to Jimmy Saville and was "kitted out with everything")
> ...


Yeah, I asked the Dad-in-law if the salesman pulled a car-cover off the Roller and asked "Howz about THAT then?" 

Rogue


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Rogue said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue said:
> ...


LOL.....now then, now then.....this is getting silly [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

never driven on, but have been driven in a DB9. Lovely. Wouldn't be my choice for that money, but a great car.

I've heard the auto box come under a lot of criticism though.


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Thats one car I want to detail!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

sssgucci said:


> Thats one car I want to detail!


The DB9 is my dream car.
Even just to get a lift in one will be great.
You can keep your Ferrari's and other exotica, the DB9 is just a very classy motor IMO.

If he does buy it, I'll get some pics posted on here.

Rogue


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Take a look at the service receipts for Saville's Rolls - do any of them say "Paid with a thousand thanks"?

But seriously, I'd want a few grand off if it had his name on the V5.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Carlos said:


> Take a look at the service receipts for Saville's Rolls - do any of them say "Paid with a thousand thanks"?
> 
> But seriously, I'd want a few grand off if it had his name on the V5.


The dad-in-law loves cigars, so the smell wouldn't be a problem, but the plethora of sweaty shell-suits in the boot might be 

Rogue


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Rogue said:


> sssgucci said:
> 
> 
> > Thats one car I want to detail!
> ...


I agree mate. I have a RR Phantom to do next week which should be pretty amazing. My favourites are Lamborghinis though!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Guy in my building got rid of his Vanquish S for a convertible DB9 - it is stunning but the only thing that lets it down is the wooden trim inside. OK so it is real Walnut (or whatever) but it has *NO* place in such a beautiful car.

His Vanquish was all brushed aluminium inside and looked simply stunning. Not that I would refuse the offer of a drive if he was ever to make it.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

head_ed said:


> Guy in my building got rid of his Vanquish S for a convertible DB9 - it is stunning but the only thing that lets it down is the wooden trim inside. OK so it is real Walnut (or whatever) but it has *NO* place in such a beautiful car.
> 
> His Vanquish was all brushed aluminium inside and looked simply stunning. Not that I would refuse the offer of a drive if he was ever to make it.


Real walnut which is also carved and fitted by hand too.
I know what you mean though, I think I'd rather have some tech-metal trim than wood.

Rogue


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nice DB9 video here

Apologies for the Wanadoo advertising (it's where I found the vid) :roll:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Hmmm, well we're going to have to wait another week to see if he likes the DB9.
No-one from the dealer bothered to phone him back to confirm the test drive, so he had to phone them up again on Monday and they've apologised and re-scheduled it for next Thursday now.

Not the best (potential) customer service then! :?

Rogue


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Rogue said:


> Hmmm, well we're going to have to wait another week to see if he likes the DB9.
> No-one from the dealer bothered to phone him back to confirm the test drive, so he had to phone them up again on Monday and they've apologised and re-scheduled it for next Thursday now.
> 
> Not the best (potential) customer service then! :?
> ...


Shame you're so far from Essex. You could have test driven Dotti's one.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

jampott said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, well we're going to have to wait another week to see if he likes the DB9.
> ...


 :twisted: :lol:

Rogue


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Well - I know that my father-in-law won't be getting one of these  . Why do we all want to be public servants.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

saint said:


> Well - I know that my father-in-law won't be getting one of these  . Why do we all want to be public servants.


Maybe not for much longer.
Falkirk Council's Job Evaluation has been completed, and a lot of IT staff are getting their salaries downgraded (some as much as Â£4k).
If that happens when they do ours, I'm offski.

Rogue


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Aye - my g/f has just been given her grading


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Just a quick update to say that the father-in-law didn't like the DB9 (  )when he drove it, he preferred the look of the Vanquish but couldn't live with two seats, and has just purchased a Continental GT today.
Details are sparse at the moment (I've just had a text from my g/f and I'm in a training course) but if it's the same one he test drove after the DB9 then it's black with a black interior.

Also, Jimmy Saville's Roller was awful, and they're still trying to flog it.
It's got 4 different types of wood in the interior. :?

I'll take some pics of it when I go and see him.

Rogue


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

there....

Oh wait... you mean the car :roll:


----------

